# levbid



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

has anyone tried levbid? I am on it now, i think it's helping but every morning when i wake up i feel very bloated and full of gas. Help... This is frustrating trying to get this under control.


----------



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

Hello Kenziemolly, I have IBS with severe pain and constipation, so I experience a lot of bloating and everything that goes with it. I have been taking Liquid Levsin for about a month and it doesn't taste too yucky, however, it does calm the stomach nicely, very soothing. I used to take Bentyl and I found myself feeling very weird, eyeballs felt shakey, my voice was ruff and I couldn't speak. I do take percoset for the pain which seems to be constant, I take halves as needed. I am a teacher and I can only imagine the bathroom schedule and stress has put me where I am today. Knock on wood







I am not D - being in a portable could be a bad life experience! Let me know how it goes. I'm new to posting, but have been reading posts for over a year!!


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

My doc put me on Levbid and Elavil this week. I had an attack last night but I had let 6 hours pass when I should have taken the Levbid. I'm defintely better. I'm experiencing some side effects - blurred vision, weak knees. Kind of feel like I've been on antibiotics or something. Bentyl made me wierd. Librax didn't work. Lotronex was wonderful until a few people had to go and die on us. Hang in there!


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

thankyou jjk and lynne for your words of wisdom, i am still on levbid, i haven't had the side effects of weak knees that i've noticed, but it does seem like some times i experience virtigo, i can't tell if this is from allergies or could it be the medicine. eek: lynne, i feel like i can relate withe the bathroom schedule, i am working on my masters right now and doing a field placement in a school, it sure is tought trying to fit ibs into a school schedule. any other suggesstions for battling ibs would be greatly appreciated, i'm new to this web site and the posting piece of it, but i am certainly glad to know i am not alone.


----------



## Elayne1 (Dec 8, 2001)

Levbid twice a day is a big help. IBS/D is the main characteristic and the meds do seem to slow motility...but i augment levbid with imodium whenever i feel that awaful feeling..too much of course leads to constipation so i am always self regulating..its hit and miss...lately ive been having my main meal at lunchtime and something simple like high fiber sereal and banana at suppertime. Despite all this, i still have D. once in 7-10 days


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

Elayne,do you find that the levbid makes you feel very bloated and gassy? I can't tell if it's the IBS making me feel gassy or if it's the levbid, because in the morning, i feel very bloated and need to relieve the gas or else i am in pain.


----------



## Elayne1 (Dec 8, 2001)

I dont know if the levbid is making me gassier than before...but i think gassiness comes with the territory.I dont mind that...if it keeps me from having great urgency, as i had before, every time i ate. I am now taking levbid with bkfst and dinner,and imodium as needed. i just added caltrate+ vit. D. as has been suggested on the bb. keep posting here so we can share info and hopefully get better results.


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

what is the caltrate supposed to be used for? I haven't heard of that yet. I have to go back to my gastro doc in march to follow up on the levbid, i have to admit that this has helped with the D. I am not going to the bathroom as much, i agree with you, the gas is well worth it if you don't have the d all the time. thanks and i will keep posting because i have to admit it feels good to know your not alone.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Levbid worked pretty well for me. Why not try Levbid with an Extra Strength Gas X as a chaser in the morning?


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

i've never tried the gas-x that is maybe something to try. are you still taking levbid? thanks for the advise


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Can Levbid be use on IBS C people? I think I read one fellow teacher is IBS C.Thanks,Joan


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It is more for D from what I have heard. I personally took it in the past for D.


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

I have been on Levbid for a couple years now,I have to admitt when I first started it I wasn't taking it all the time. But the past year I have been faithfull one in the morning and one at night. I can tell you that it has helped me greatly! The only side effect I experience is dry mouth. I am IBS"D" with severe cramping, I also take caltrate600 and Buspar for anxiety and Panic. I also have cut out my dairy products, and I have been what I call in remission now for 2 months, seems like as soon as I stopped the dairy, all gut problems stopped. You might want to try it.


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

I've been taking Levsin timecaps (same thing)faithfully for a month...ALWAYS in the morning, sometimes in the evening. It HAS helped. Not as good as my beloved Lotronex, but I have noticed afternoons at work are MUCH more comfortable than they were when I was taking sublingual Levsin on an as needed basis. I also get terrible dry mouth from it....I guess that's one way to up my water intake!Colleen


----------



## janeymarie37261 (Dec 15, 2001)

I have been on Levbid since Dec.1998 and it doesnt work for me anymore. The only thing it does now is causes dry mouth and eyes ( I am a contact lense wearer ).If any of you have tried anything other than Levbid and it works please let me know. Seems my Dr. doesnt believe in any other treatment and I have been suffering from severe Diarhea related IBS with all the gas and bloating I could deal with for another century.I dont leave home unless I have to.


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

Levbid has been working great for me. Just want to the gastro doctor and she put me in remission. I take one levbid at night when i go to bed, yes, i do wake up with dry mouth but i found the more water i drink during the day and right when i wake up helps tremendously. I also take 3 fibercon pills at night as well which helps bulk me up as i am the IBS-d, they say though that this works great for IBS-C as well. I have the option to take levbid twice a day if i am having a bad day, but haven't yet had to do this. I FEEL GREAT FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER... i do still find though that during that time of month it gets' a little worse but other than that i can't complain. I just hope my body doesn't becoe to used to it and stop working like others have suggested.







I would suggest the fibercon though which can be started one than increased if needed and the levbid.....


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I would much rather up my liquid intake or keep a drink at my desk, keep some eye drops with me, and put up with a little bit of morning drowsiness (nothing a glass of caffeinated iced tea won't take care of) than have the IBS be worse.C'mon, people, are the anti-cholinergic side effects really that bad?slacker


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I didn't tolerate Levsin very well. It gave me visual disturbances and made me very tired. It also didn't do anything for me. Bentyl, however, has been helpful, as long as I take it at least an hour before I eat. The only side effects I've noticed is a slight dry mouth sometimes and my tongue feels sluggish. Also it really increases the effect of alcohol, so I have to be careful I don't mix the two.I think like any drug these affect people differently; you just have to try different ones and not give up on a whole class because a particular one gives you trouble.


----------



## kathleen S. (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi, I'm a new member. I've had IBS since 10/01 but diagnosed IBS for about 2 months. Had a colonoscopy (UGH!!). I have tried the Levsin which did not help and gave me dry mouth and blurred vision. Also tried Elavil which made me too tired. I'm taking some Chinese herbs called Calm Colon which seems to help and Ultam for the pain. My gastro MD will try me on the new meds when they are approved in the U.S.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Since I last wrote - I am now taking 4 Levsinex's a day. I'm hoping it will help. 2 didn't do much so my doctor has me taking 4 daily.The blurred vision usually goes away in less than 2 weeks. This time my vision is fine.


----------

